# APR Motorsport Presents All New Audi S4 Entry for 2010 KONI Sports Car Challenge



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Opelika, AL - Building on a highly successful 2009 campaign, APR Motorsport is proud to announce the launch of an entire new platform for the KONI Sports Car Challenge GS Class. For the 2010 season, APR Motorsport will run a second squad of two Audi S4 sedans in the GS Class. Audi’s new S4 is being hailed as an amazingly competitive car in comparison to its typical showroom rivals. Independent tests against its competitors in class are overwhelmingly in favor of Audi’s newest generation. APR Motorsport is the first professional motorsport team to build its future around this new chassis full of technological advances. The new S4 is certain to prove competitive to the standard fare of Porsches, factory-prepared Mustangs, Challengers, Camaros, BMW M3’s and more in Grand Am Road Racing.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: APR Motorsport Presents All New Audi S4 Entry for 20 ... ([email protected]titude)*

this is VERY COOL
any software upgrades allowed in that class. Because that 3.0T is capable of 400+ HP very easily.


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: APR Motorsport Presents All New Audi S4 Entry for 20 ... ([email protected])*


_Quote »_The new S4 also benefits from Audi’s latest version of quattro all-wheel drive and MLB architecture that *moves the engine behind the front axle.*

Not quite.. It is still a front engine car.
Other than that, I'm glad to hear this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: APR Motorsport Presents All New Audi S4 Entry for 20 ... (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_this is VERY COOL
any software upgrades allowed in that class. Because that 3.0T is capable of 400+ HP very easily.

I believe so. Word is the wheels may change (will still BBS) before their first race too. The car arrived this week so they fitted what BBS had on hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Motorsport Presents All New Audi S4 Entry for 20 ... (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_this is VERY COOL
any software upgrades allowed in that class. Because that 3.0T is capable of 400+ HP very easily.

Yes. Software upgrades are allowed. Peak boost levels and rev limits will likely have some limitations.


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

Very interesting. Will this be in the same class as the new M3 or the older ones? Hopefully their will be a way to watch all the events. Good Luck APR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good luck guys. The car looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for the great writeup and photos. I can't wait to get some pictures of it in action later this year and next.


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

Audi’s new S4 comprises a completely new power plant with their 3-liter supercharged, direct injected narrow angle V6 producing 331hp in production form.
Since when is a 90 degree V6 considered a "narrow angle". Well, I guess it is if you compare it to the Porsche Flat six! ha ha


----------

